# gas or diesel



## rvpfl (Mar 25, 2013)

My question is which would be better in the long run; new class c 28 feet,  3 year old class c 30 feet, or 6 year old diesel pusher 36 feet.  It seems to be about the same money.  Getting somebodies elses problems or not taking the big depreciation hit?

our plans is to spend about 4-6 months in it per year 

thanks for all the information.  One i talk to says buy used and let someone else pay the depreciation while another says used will just be you replacing tires, batteries, frig, ac, etc. soo.  my head is spinning trying to figure it out.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2013)

well buying used you could run into some cost. But I bought mine used and I am well satified. I save alot of $$$$ by not loosing the depreciation. I have a gas 36MH and glad of it. We have beenout west in it with minor problems some I caused and other was mechanical. I have GOOD SAMS extented warranty and road side assistance so all worked out ok. I like gas as it allows me to doing the oil changes, that along save me $$$. IF you do buy used make sure you have the records of maintenace, also check the dates on the tires, they may look OK, but most tire on any RV looks good on the outside but they dry rot fast. so check out the dates of the tires. make sure all the appliances are working, if the refrigator works on elec/ gas check it out on gas. this is the same on your hot water heater. Do your home work before you buy, this may save you a lot of time and money. Good luck.


----------



## LEN (Mar 25, 2013)

For my $$$ a used diesel 3 years older. Has better ,pulls more EZer and usually comes with upgraded everything. As to changing the oil you can do a diesel as EZ as a gas rig, filter and oil, no biggie. A diesel will get better MPG but is often ofset by cost of fuel. Most DPers come with a diesel gen witch will last longer than the gas. and for towing the diesel has it hands down over the gas.

LEM


----------



## C Nash (Mar 25, 2013)

I have the V10 Ford gas and have been well pleased with it.  As to the 2 you meantioned I would go with the diesel "IF" it is in good shape and has been well cared for.  Same goes for the class c.  4 to 6 months the 36 footer is best IMO.  Ours is 32 ft with 2 slides and we try to spend 10 months out of the year on the road.  Has served us well.  All depends on what you want and expect. Good luck and keep us posted.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## JCZ (Mar 26, 2013)

Chelse and Hollis....saw a guy putting regular gas in his V-10 the other day.  Is that what you two burn?  The prices that diesel goes for now days. :indecisiveness:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2013)

JCZ I have never burned anything but regular in our Ford V10.  Ford recomends reg as long as its 87 proof.  Never had any problems with ping.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 26, 2013)

same thing with my South Wind which is  a 8.1 gasser. Work horse recommend 87 octane and that is what I use,, no problem so for.


----------



## rvpfl (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks for the info.  how about the life expectancy of the refrigerator, batteries, generator, heater, ac, of the different rigs?


----------



## JCZ (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Chelse and Hollis....thanks a bunch!

rvpfl....you're asking some good questions.  I don't have first hand experience in a motorhome (although I've certainly been considering it) but from what I've read on these forums pretty much all the mfgrs. use pretty much the same brands of appliances and so what's more important as how well they've been maintained, cleaned, serviced, etc. more than the age.

I did read on a forum recently that if it doesn't fit through the door you have to take the front window out.  And if that's the case then you want to do all that you plan on doing, at one time.


----------



## LEN (Mar 27, 2013)

All the components you mentioned are the same on most all rigs. So it boils down to the individual unit installed. Also depends on the year built as to new or old components as year to year some are better than others. Batteries will be on the order of 5 years plus or minus depending on how well they are maintained.

LEN


----------



## rvpfl (Apr 1, 2013)

thanks len,jcz,h2h1, and c nash.  we have a little over a year before we plan to purchase a unit.  stuck at the j.o.b. until then.  leaning toward the diesel just because all the good stuff you hear about them.  just never owned a diesel.  thanksagain


----------



## johnson33445 (May 18, 2013)

thanks...for the updating news


----------



## dastout (May 18, 2013)

Never heard of anybody switching from diesel to gas, but sure have heard of switching from gas to diesel for all the good reasons posted .


----------

